
4.3" Trio Stealth Lite Android 4.1 Tablet - $29.99 - gillis
http://www.biglots.com/p/c/tablets-tvs/43-trio-stealth-lite-android-tablet-and-mp3-player
======
gkoberger
My grandmother bought these for all my younger cousins (claiming she got them
an "iPad"). They were horrible. Everyone kept coming to me for "tech support",
wondering why it's not working or why it's so sluggish or unresponsive or why
they can't install Angry Birds on it (it doesn't come with the Play store).

At $29, you're overpaying.

~~~
samstave
Can it be used as a digital photo frame?

~~~
gkoberger
The resolution is really low, and you can only install apps from their own app
store -- so probably not worth the trouble.

~~~
samspenc
Is it possible to root it and install CyagonMod + Google Play Store + Google
Apps?

------
dangrossman
It's in-store only, on clearance, so good luck finding one, they're just
clearing out stock. Even if you do, 4.3" is smaller than the screen on new
phones -- that's hardly what I'd call a tablet. It has pretty terrible reviews
online; bad screen, slow responses, high failure rate. I don't think this is
particularly interesting for HN either way.

~~~
adamnemecek
It's pretty interesting when technology that was 2-3 years ago pretty novel
costs now the same amount of money as a dinner at a slightly better
restaurant. Given idk how usable it really is.

~~~
cbhl
Similar to the HP Touchpad, I don't think this price is representative of how
much it cost to manufacture it.

------
jjsz
I got this for a friend in February. I followed these instructions to root and
add the google play market:

[http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showpost.php?p=37295457&post...](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showpost.php?p=37295457&postcount=2)

[http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/65866-trio-machspeed-
stealth...](http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/65866-trio-machspeed-stealth-
lite-43/page__p__749986__hl__stealth__fromsearch__1#entry749986)

------
jkldotio
What I'd really like to see happen is for one of these very cheap tablets to
be given a set of ports for interfacing with motors and instruments. It could
become a sort of Raspberry Pi that's already in a case with a screen and
battery. It would then function as a kind of extremely flexible Lego
Mindstorms competitor that could be put into the middle of home automation,
robots or garden automation.

------
adventured
I think it was just six or seven years ago that 4gb of flash storage would
have cost $30 by itself

------
kayoone
how can something like this reach HN #1 ? Its a terrible terrible product, so
whats the point if its cheap? Like on low-end android smartphones, the user
experience is horrible and that "tablet" is smaller than many modern
smartphones.

~~~
rhizome
If only my flag link hadn't been taken away.

------
kronholm
Capacitive touchscreens are the devil, ugh!

~~~
kayoone
Capacitive touchscreens are used in all modern tablets/smartphones

i think you are confusing that with resistive touchscreens.

